# Online tonight



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Anyone playing COD tonight on x-box from 10pm if so add STONECOLD MAGIC and i promise ill kick your a$$ :lol:

Robbie


----------



## reign (Oct 6, 2008)

4 or 5?
if you've got 4 on pc, karl will be on there. Just get the vaseline, cause you'll be getting t-bagged all night. :devil:

slimreaper_uk 
.... he lives up to his username




sad for a 30 yr old to still be playing kiddie games. HI HONEY:wave::wave:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

i'll be on robbie. what we havin 4 or 5?


----------



## withoutabix (May 28, 2008)

may possibly be on, (fishtank69 is the addy) got the GF coming round she usually goes about half10 so might be on after that.

i vote for cod 4 btw


----------



## reefer110 (Sep 29, 2008)

Anyone on COD 4 tonight ?


----------

